# Crate Training/Sleeping in bed



## floesVT (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I've had my puppy for about 6 weeks now, I got him when he was 9 weeks old. Crate training went really, really smoothly with my guy. For the first few nights it was rough, but by 2 weeks in he was sleeping through the night without a peep. His cage is right next to my bed, I live in a studio so it's also the living room. He also hangs out in there during the day, when I'm at work, and the door is always open so he hangs out there when he is chewing a toy or taking a nap. He really seems to have associated it as his home and his den, and doesn't mind hanging out in there at all, which is great. 

Now here's my question. Out of selfishness, I would like to sleep with my adorable puppy from time to time. But I don't want to ruin how well crate-trained he is. Will this be detrimental? I am worried that he will beg for the bed if he thinks it is an overnight option. He sleeps through the night without having to go to the bathroom from 10:30 PM to 8 AM regularly, so I'm not worried about that.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

I've never crated Pepper (he has his own bed and is great on his own), and he LOVES to be on the bed with me. But I rarely let him up there (its high and he's little). My BF loves to put him on the bed, and for days afterwards, Pepper will bark to be let up there. I also know that when Pepper see's or feels me roll over, he thinks its play time, and that's the last thing I want at 3am when I get up to use the bathroom!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

If you're not going to have the dog sleeping with you every night, I wouldn't do it. The dog won't understand at all. I'd love to have Kabota sleep in my bed, and he'd love it, but my husband has MS, which causes periods when he thrashes around in his sleep. During those periods (from days to weeks), we couldn't have Kabota in the bed, and I know he wouldn't understand.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree it might be difficult to have him in bed sometimes, but not other times. BUT, I know some people do. They just train "off" and use that for the times when they don't want them on the bed. Or, in your situation, you would just crate him when you don't want him up there. But, you might have to deal with the whining when he wants up. Then again, you might not. Some dogs are ok with anything, as long as they're near their owner.


----------



## floesVT (Jan 18, 2012)

I would be able to sleep with him most nights, I'm just thinking that on the occasional night when someone else is in my bed with me (ooh, risque!) that it might get too crowded. I guess my main concern is that it would make him less comfortable in his cage during the day while I'm at work.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Your dog will be able to tell the difference between nightime and daytime. If you continue crating during the day, it will just be part of your routine. You get ready to leave, and the dog goes in the crate. It will be expected. 
What you do at night is a separate routine, your dog will learn that, as well. e

We used to use ex-pens during the day, but let them sleep in the bed at night, and it was fine. They didn't mind going into their ex-pen during the day.


----------



## pcride (Jan 12, 2012)

I wouldn't ... I don't think a dog really cares where it sleeps, as long as its comfy and clean. Dog in your bed will create a habit. I was just reading a post on instagram, their dog eliminated on their brand new 4000$ mattresse that they just got delivered today!! I had to tear up my carpet and put in wood flooring because my dog peed it up real bad, the smell just didn't go away even with several cleaners.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

pcride, if they dog is potty trained, this won't be an issue. We crated our puppies until they were potty trained. Now that they're potty trained, they are allowed in our bed. And, as for your flooring, the point of potty training is supervising to PREVENT accidents. Of course, there are usually a few times when you thought your were supervising well enough, but an accident happened anyway. And, if you use an enzymatic cleaner FIRST, it usually clears the stain and smell up. If you try another cleaner, like a regular household cleaner (even if it SAYS it works on pet stains) that can set the stain so that even an enzymatic cleaner won't work.

The enzymatic cleaner has to be used from the beginning. They actually remove all enzymes of the urine/feces.


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

Sometimes we let Mick fall asleep in the bed on the weekends and allow him to stay if he wants, but usually he gets fed up with the kicking and goes down into his crate. He has never given extra interest in being on the bed, he gets a small treat to go to the crate at night so he loves it. Your dog is a lot younger though, so I would wait a little while maybe.


----------



## NewDogMommy (Feb 7, 2012)

I have the same idea...but I don't want my 4 month old crate trained puppy in the bed just on a doggy bed in the room. He is totally crate trained, would he be house broken, or would I have to start all over and possibly wake up in the morning with surprises by the door?


----------



## pcride (Jan 12, 2012)

Yea a kind of went off on a tangent... I guess my point being that even potty trained there is still a risk and if you want to take that risk with your mattress, they are very hard to clean and will void the warranty. I keep my dog in eye sight at all times, but he's not total PT. I tried 3 of the best cleaners with the enzimatic solutions and the smell never did go away totally. Natures Miricle is supposed to be the best and it works really well, its safe for pets and only contains 3 ingredients. I my self just got a new mattress and I won't let the dog on it, also because I dont want hair in the sheets. 

But I do sometimes let the dog up with me in the morning after he has gone out and I want to lay in bed still.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I disagree. There isn't really a risk with potty trained dogs. Many, many of us here let our potty trained dogs sleep in our beds without any problems. You might be surprised by how many!


----------

